# فن المقابلات الشخصية



## فيصل التميمي (7 مارس 2009)

هنا اود ان اشارك اخواني بما تعلمتة من تجربتي الشخصية في المقابلات الشخصية 

انا حقيقة اتألم من داخلي عند ما اسمع عن مهندس عاطل عن العمل خصوصا الكيميائيين 

على كل بالنسبة للمهندس اهم شيئ في المقابلة الشخصية ان تلغي عامل الرهبة من نفسك وان تكون واثق اذا كان هذا العمل من نصيبك لن يكون لغيرك 

ثم الدخول بثقة بما يعطي انطباع عن الثقة المتزنة وهي ليست الثقة المفرطة وليست بالناقصة 

ثم التأكد من التمكن العلمي قبل دخول المقابلة مع التركيز على اللغة الانجليزية 

حاول ان تدخل الى نفوس وشخصيات المقابلين قبل ان يصلوا الى قناعة ما حولك 

اقنع من امامك بانك قادر على حل المشكلات وانك لا تتوانى عن الرجوع الى من هم اخبر منك 

اثبت انك تحب العمل الجماعي دوما وانك قنوع ولست باحثا عن المال فقط بل عن الخبرة وتحقيق الذات 

قل لا اعرف اذا كنت لا تعرف واجب بانك تبحث دوما عن الاجابات من خلال المصادر المتوفرة 

انك ودي دوما بحل المشكلات مع الاخرين وتكرة العنف وانك تقدر الصدق لا الكذب والتهرب من المسؤولية 

وهكذا واذا في احد عندة اضافة او معرفة تفيد فليفدنا وشكرا


----------



## ارهينيوس (7 مارس 2009)

فتح اللة عليك اخ تميم


----------



## فيصل التميمي (8 مارس 2009)

ارجوا ايضا مشاركة المهندسين الذين يقومون بالمقابلات ويجرونها حتى يستنير بهم الاخوة المقبلون على العمل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز ولكني أعتقد أن كلامك لاينطبق عندنا في الدول العربية لان التعيين فقط للواسطات ووضع شروط تعجيزية للتعيين لمن لهم علمهم فقط وكلامك ينطبق فقط في أمريكا والدول الأوربية والتي تحترم العلم والعلماء مع الشكر والتقدير وبارك الله فيك .......


----------



## Eng.Amir (8 مارس 2009)

انا اؤيد الاخ مهندس المحبة بالنسبة للتعيين الحكومي اما التعيين او التعاقد مع الشركات الاهلية او القطاع الخاص ففعلا انت تحتاج اسلوب معين كما ذكره الاخ فيصل التميمي.
وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمد صلاحات (8 مارس 2009)

shokran kteer, ya3teek el3afi


----------



## فيصل التميمي (9 مارس 2009)

لماذا النظرة التشاؤمية لا يصح الا الصحيح 
انا اكثر واحد تعب من الواسطات


----------



## المهندسة الغريبة (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي اود ان اضيف تجربتي مع اني انتظر اجراء مقابلة خاصة للتعيين, ولكن تجربتي تتعلق بالاداء خلال مناقشتي للماجستير وهي لا تقل اهمية عن المقابلات الخاصة بالتعيين بل تكاد ان تكون اكثر اهمية , وانا اتفق معك في اهمية التكلم باللغة الانكليزية والثقة الكاملة بالنفس وبالمعلومات العلمية.
اضيف لهذه المتطلبات اهمية ما يسمى (eye contact) وكيفية التعامل مع من تجري المقابلة معهم وان تركز بالنظر تجاههم فهذا يعكس ثقتك العالية بنفسك ومعلوماتك.


----------



## safieddin (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه
وبارك الله فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## فيصل التميمي (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المرور واتمنى الا نجد بين مهندسينا عاطلين عن العمل


----------



## ناديا 2009 (28 مارس 2009)

كذلك مهم جدا اختبار المتشيغان للغة الانجليزية حيث ان الشركات الكبرى وخاصة ارامكو تجري هذا الاختبار للمهندسين الكيماوين المتقدمين للوظائف


----------



## محسن النقيب (28 مارس 2009)

*دائما وابدا النقاش يؤدي الى الفائدة*

من وجهة نظري المقبلة الشخصية تعتمد على الاتي : 
1- كيف تسوق نفسك عند الذي يقابلك ( يعني كيف تثبت انك الافضل) ...... مهارة تسويق كيف تظهر جميع مميزاتك وقدراتك باسلوب علمي مميز بصدق
2- يتم الكشف من قبل المقابل على النقاط التالية:
CommunicationlPersonalitv
. Tell us a little bit about your self and the type of work you have done in the past (e.g.

level of education, work related exp., languages & skills)​Technical skills/ Experience c
Any and all technical questions should be addressed at this point in the interview​



Initiative
. Give us an example of your doing more than was required in your job?
. what was the situation?
. what did you do?
. how did you do it?
. why did you do it?

. what was the outcome? ​Team work
. Can you describe a time when you had to work as a group or a team to meet a deadline or

accomplish a large project​Business Understandin2

. Describe a good idea or suggestion you have initiated at work and how did you prese~t it to your manager? Your co-workers? Individuals reporting _tq _you? ​Tell me about the most challenging or complex technical assignment/job your faced in

your area of expertise​*Communication*​. In any job there is bound to be some conflict between co-workers or a client. Sometimes
you have an unhappy or,angry employee you have to deal with. Can you tell us about a situation where you faced this type of situation and how you handled it?

. what was the situation?​*Cultural sensitivity*
. What is your experience in dealing with other cultures (work, travel).
cultural differences did you encounter?​

Adaptabilitv/Manaeine chanees​ . Sometimes priorities at work can change pretty quickly. Tell me about a time that
happened to you and how you handled it.


​​

​​


----------



## محسن النقيب (28 مارس 2009)

*مرحبا بالمهندسين العرب*

............................... ملف ورد هام جد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIALY (28 مارس 2009)

جداااااااااا رائع بارك الله فيكم 
بالنسبة لي لا ازال ابحث عن الفرصة فمعظم الشركات لا توظف الا من لديهم الخبرة و انا مازلت خريجة جديدة لافرصة للتدريب حتى بدون راتب فقط لاجل اكتساب الخبرة ومع ذلك سيبقى الامل بالله كبير و علينا بالجد , بالنسبة لما ذكرتوه عن المقابلة الشخصية فأجد أن أهم عامل هو ابراز الثقة المعتدلة وان كانت الخلفية العلمية غير عالية المستوى كخبرة مع التركيز على اللغة و طريقة الحديث اللبق و الله الموفق


----------



## ارهينيوس (28 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مزيونة عمان (30 مارس 2009)

جت ف وقتهاااااااا
مشكوررررررر جزيل الشكر
يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## ENG_NERMO (31 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيدة 

بس انا عايزة اعرف ازاى الواحد مننا يجيب الثقة بالنفس فى اول انترفيو

اعتقد الثقة ممكن تيجى بعد اول مرة 

ولا انتم رايكم ايه ؟


----------



## فيصل التميمي (31 مارس 2009)

انا اوافقك الرأي مرة على مرة الثقة بالنفس تزيد والله يوفق الجميع بس بصراحه المقابله فن يمكن ان يتقنه من ليس بكفاءة من لا يتقنه بالتالي لازم امتحان ومفاضلة المتقدمين باكثر من طريقه لان احيانا البعض يرتبك او لا يستطيع التعبير عن نفسه او لا يستطيع بسبب الارتباك ان يفهم الاسئلة الموجهه له واتمنى ان المقابلات تتم بالعربي افضل وطلب اثبات القدرة على التعامل بالنجليزي يعني ليس شرطا اللغة الانجليزيه واتقانها للكفاءة والمقدره على الاداء الممتاز وبحسح نوع الوظيفه ايضا بعض الوظائف يحتاج الى لغة اخرى وبعضها لايحتاج


----------



## فيصل التميمي (31 مارس 2009)

الصحيح الثقة تزداد بعد كل مقابلة اسأليني انا


----------



## مزيونة عمان (2 يونيو 2009)

يسلمووووووووو يا مهندسين للمعلومات الرائعه
فانا لدي مقابله يوم السبت
أدعواااااا لي بالتوفيق
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (3 يونيو 2009)

يا اخي اوكي المعلومات وطريقة التعامل تسيطر عليها ولكن الشركات تريد خبرة فالخريج الجديد من اين له الخبرة


----------



## دى ماركو (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب الاعظم


----------



## sultan0064 (14 يونيو 2009)

الله يوفق الجميع ويحققو اكثر من ما يطمحون اليه وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## فيصل التميمي (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المرور


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------

